# Need crew sept 25



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

Looking for 3-4 guys for offshore out of Galveston Yacht Basin Wednesday. Split cost of fuel/bait/ice.

Call Or Text
Tony R.
832-423-3799


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

The Ride?


----------



## 32_ProLine (Apr 9, 2013)

amazing. 177 views and no replies to your post. the people on this site are whacked. I hope you got your crew. good luck tomorrow and be safe. tear em up.


----------



## IrishTR (Jun 27, 2013)

Everyone looking for a crew is always too far away from where I normally go/stay  Hope you get your crew and tight lines!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

one thing I learned,thought otherwise ..if I was waiting on a crew to come together to help pay for the trip..I would not be going much if at all..........d law


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Wanted to but still in class for work.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

or maybe outta their budget?

or they just want some red snapper?

or they get seasick?


----------

